# [Reelase] DLCFW!



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

Time to reveal the masterful ruse.


Yes; This is a fake. Kind of.
It's a reskin of CakesFW.
I would have kept this shit going. But
*You idiots actually make me want to bash my skull in with your complete stupidity.*
Not only that but a certain someone around here who shall not be named has been an accusatory pick to me over PM. So **** this ****
Masterful ruse. I know.

EDIT: Stop making threads stating this is a damn ruse, you idiots are why I revealed the joke almost a day before I wanted to. I actually put effort into this. Hours of such.


----------



## bunny_gg (Apr 1, 2016)

Too obvious april fool joke. Thank you anyway.


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

bunny_gg said:


> Too obvious april fool joke. Thank you anyway.


It isn't. It's hours away from April Fools where I live.


----------



## Februarysn0w (Apr 1, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> Dynamic Loading CFW or DLCFW(trademark pending)
> Current Features:
> 5. Supports Rewriting Game Carts
> SUPPORT THE ORIGINAL, NOT THE IMITATION™


----------



## Galerox (Apr 1, 2016)

not sure if being trolled or not
>Each patch comes separately


----------



## bunny_gg (Apr 1, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> It isn't. It's hours away from April Fools where I live.


But how a CFW can rewrite 3DS cartridge?


----------



## Raylight (Apr 1, 2016)

two words. Bull Shit. XD


----------



## Wolfvak (Apr 1, 2016)

bunny_gg said:


> But how a CFW can rewrite 3DS cartridge?


m8 do you believe in magic?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 1, 2016)

27KB? ok

Gateway is like 5MB


----------



## xihx (Apr 1, 2016)

fools


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

bunny_gg said:


> But how a CFW can rewrite 3DS cartridge?


Lots of reverse engineering of devkits. Hence the 2000$s.


----------



## Olmectron (Apr 1, 2016)

To many people jumping on the April 1st's jokes bandwagon so soon. I would like to join in, but a lot of people would be angry if I did joke like this with one of my projects.


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

Olmectron said:


> To many people jumping on the April 1st's jokes bandwagon so soon. I would like to join in, but a lot of people would be angry if I did joke like with one of my projects.


It's not a joke.


----------



## yardie (Apr 1, 2016)

Nice try


----------



## xihx (Apr 1, 2016)

27kb obv fool!


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

xihx said:


> 27kb obv fool!


Read the OP fully.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



yardie said:


> Nice try


Nice try at what? Eating? I need money to live. So I made this CFW.


----------



## Zidapi (Apr 1, 2016)

Inb4lock&ban


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

Zidapi said:


> Inb4lock&ban


For what?


----------



## Olmectron (Apr 1, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> Lots of reverse engineering of devkits. Hence the 2000$s.


Nintendo would have raided your household faster than Hykem's if you were really into reverse engineering.


dankzegriefer said:


> Read the OP fully.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


But you wasted $2000 on eat, sorry, it.


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

Olmectron said:


> Nintendo would have raided your household faster than Hykem's if you were really into reverse engineering.
> 
> But you wasted $2000 on eat, sorry, it.


I'm an official dev. I did nothing illegal publicly. This was a work in secret between me and a few other devs.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 1, 2016)

It crashed my system when I tried it.


----------



## Plailect (Apr 1, 2016)

This is clearly the best CFW ever written, and the file size optimization is incredible.

Y'all are heartless for shitting on this poor dev and their dedication to the community.

My favorite feature is compatibility with Super Extreme memechunkhax4.20 Alpha Turbo III & Knuckles, I've been waiting on this forever.


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> It crashed my system when I tried it.


Works on my machine. Strange...


----------



## shaneod (Apr 1, 2016)

Reboot patches and rewriting carts would also be outrageously expensive. If a single person bought either, you'd earn more than double what you supposedly invested during the development for this.
10 BTC = $4165.20

Yes, I _am_ giving a serious response to this joke.


----------



## Olmectron (Apr 1, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> I'm an official dev. I did nothing illegal publicly. This was a work in secret between me and a few other devs.


Okay, so you're now risking to be in prison by releasing this. Good.


----------



## pbanj (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

shaneod said:


> Reboot patches and rewriting carts would also be outrageously expensive. If a single person bought either, you'd earn more than double what you supposedly.
> 10 BTC = $4165.20
> 
> Yes, I _am_ giving a serious response to this obvious joke.


Because they're made from countless hours of reverse engineering.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Olmectron said:


> Okay, so you're now risking to be in prison by releasing this. Good.


Good? My golly you're mean. So rude.


----------



## Wolfvak (Apr 1, 2016)

Olmectron said:


> Okay, so you're now risking to be in prison by releasing this. Good.


He doesn't give a shit about the consequences. All he wants is to be a good boy ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 1, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> Works on my machine. Strange...


Video? If you spent $2000, you should have at least done some fucking testing before releasing this useless bullshit

http://www.reboot.ms/3ds/load.html?DLCFW.dat


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Video? If you spent $2000, you should have at least done some fucking testing before releasing this useless bullshit
> 
> http://www.reboot.ms/3ds/load.html?DLCFW.dat


I used CtrBootManager. Try that.


----------



## Razorzeto (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 1, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> I used CtrBootManager. Try that.


Video pls


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 1, 2016)

Plailect said:


> My favorite feature is compatibility with Super Extreme memechunkhax4.20 Alpha Turbo III & Knuckles, I've been waiting on this forever.



Doesn't Feature Dante from the Devil May Cry series though. 3/10 nice try OP I'm not buying into this.


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Video pls


Dude, I worked on this for months, put countless hours of work into it, and now you want me to get a video? I just fucking finished this an hour ago. What are you? Mister Entitled?


----------



## Wolfvak (Apr 1, 2016)

Sicklyboy said:


> Doesn't Feature Dante from the Devil May Cry series though. 3/10 nice try OP I'm not buying into this.


It's coming in a new update, we're working HARD on it


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 1, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> Dude, I worked on this for months, put countless hours of work into it, and now you want me to get a video? I just fucking finished this an hour ago. What are you? Mister Entitled?


Well, it's kind of obvious that a legit developer would show us a pic or video of it running (unless they've been known to make more quality stuff in the past)


----------



## Wolfvak (Apr 1, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Well, it's kind of obvious that a legit developer would show us a pic or video of it running (unless they've been known to make more quality stuff in the past)


If you want to look a beta of it, check out my BootAnim9 video, I boot it (the cfw) at the end of the video


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Well, it's kind of obvious that a legit developer would show us a pic or video of it running (unless they've been known to make more quality stuff in the past)


My phone is dead and I don't have a camera.
Jesus Christ calm down.


----------



## phalk (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey, I have a problem, I mistook my laptop for my 3DS and then I installed the CFW on it... It works flawless on my laptop but now I have to buy another set for my 3DS.
Can I swap it to my 3DS with the same license?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 1, 2016)

Wolfvak said:


> If you want to look a beta of it, check out my BootAnim9 video, I boot it (the cfw) at the end of the video


Link please



dankzegriefer said:


> My phone is dead and I don't have a camera.
> Jesus Christ calm down.


I am calm, but there is going to be people coming here looking for a legit CFW


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

phalk said:


> Hey, I have a problem, I mistook for laptop as my 3DS and then I installed the CFW on it... It works flawless on my laptop but now I have to buy another set for my 3DS.
> Can I swap it to my 3DS with the same license?


Sure.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DarkFlare69 said:


> Link please
> 
> 
> I am calm, but there is going to be people coming here looking for a legit CFW


This IS legit. Load it via CtrBootManager and with a GW/EmuNand9 EmuNand and it will work.


----------



## Wolfvak (Apr 1, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Link please
> 
> 
> I am calm, but there is going to be people coming here looking for a legit CFW


About 9-10 seconds in


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

Wolfvak said:


> About 9-10 seconds in



Thanks for being such a loyal beta tester


----------



## cerenall101 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

cerenall101 said:


>


Lies. It's legit.


----------



## cerenall101 (Apr 1, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> Lies. It's legit.


Really? I will donate 20 bucks. Will that get me the package?


----------



## gamered (Apr 1, 2016)

Fake


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

cerenall101 said:


> Really? I will donate 20 bucks. Will that get me the package?


That will get you N3DS support and sigpatches.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gamered said:


> Fake


Nope.


----------



## gamered (Apr 1, 2016)

What about TWL patches?


----------



## cerenall101 (Apr 1, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> That will get you N3DS support and sigpatches.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


but i can do that alerdy with other cfw


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

gamered said:


> What about TWL patches?


That's a free CIA. Look on THAT ISO SITE.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



cerenall101 said:


> but i can do that alerdy with other cfw


Exactly. But mine is superior.


----------



## cerenall101 (Apr 1, 2016)

guys i bought it and will upload it on that iso site


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

cerenall101 said:


> guys i bought it and will upload it on that iso site


No you didn't.


----------



## James310 (Apr 1, 2016)

This thread is worse then that scam for a person trying to get the 3ds bootrom but needs $400 in February, litterally the CFW features is just as any other free cfw has...


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

James310 said:


> This thread is worse then that scam for a person trying to get the 3ds bootrom but needs $400 in February, litterally the CFW features is just as any other free cfw has...


No it isn't. This is legit.


----------



## cerenall101 (Apr 1, 2016)

James310 said:


> This thread is worse then that scam for a person trying to get the 3ds bootrom but needs $400 in February, litterally the CFW features is just as any other free cfw has...


other cfws dont play 3ds roms


----------



## tjhooker73 (Apr 1, 2016)

10/10 not even fooled


----------



## WulfyStylez (Apr 1, 2016)

Olmectron said:


> Nintendo would have raided your household faster than Hykem's if you were really into reverse engineering.


this is objectively wrong btw


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

tjhooker73 said:


> 10/10 not even fooled


No fooling needed...


----------



## Olmectron (Apr 1, 2016)

WulfyStylez said:


> this is objectively wrong btw


Okay. Just wanted to make him/her confess already.


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

Olmectron said:


> Okay. Just wanted to make him/her confess already.


First, it's a him.
Second, right after this is posted?
Third, *CONFESS TO WHAT?*


----------



## Olmectron (Apr 1, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> First, it's a him.
> Second, right after this is posted?
> Third, *CONFESS TO WHAT?*


Confess about the joke. And I first checked your profile, if you don't post your genre in there, it's a his/her, one simply never knows.


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

Olmectron said:


> Confess about the joke. And I first checked your profile, if you don't post your genre in there, it's a his/her, one simply never knows.


This IS no joke.


----------



## cerenall101 (Apr 1, 2016)

guys the free pack actually worked!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GraFfiX420 (Apr 1, 2016)

I went ahead and got the full package, couldn't really resist at the price, I can say I'm very happy!


----------



## Olmectron (Apr 1, 2016)

OP post in another joke thread:



dankzegriefer said:


> At least try. With mine I at least made something REAL.


----------



## cerenall101 (Apr 1, 2016)

hahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa liar


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

Olmectron said:


> OP post in another joke thread:





cerenall101 said:


> hahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa liar


And I explained in 1 post later what I meant.


----------



## Olmectron (Apr 1, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> And I explained in 1 post later what I meant.


That's ok. We all appreciate good jokes. Have a good day/night, kind sir!


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 1, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> And I explained in 1 post later what I meant.


I got the thing booted. Where do i get the cetk (or is it illegal)


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I got the thing booted. Where do i get the cetk (or is it illegal)


It's illegal, but CakesFW uses the same method.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 1, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> It's illegal, but CakesFW uses the same method.


Why did you release this on april fools? If u really spent $2000 and care so much i would have waited like 36 hours xD


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Why did you release this on april fools? If u really spent $2000 and care so much i would have waited like 36 hours xD


I just finished it and wanted to bring it as fast as possible.


----------



## Garblant (Apr 1, 2016)

It's really confusing to determine the validity of this cfw! (sorry dev)


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 1, 2016)

Garblant said:


> It's really confusing to determine the validity of this cfw! (sorry dev)


It is real from what I see


----------



## DesuIsSparta (Apr 1, 2016)

If you're wondering if it's real.. just remember, it's a 28kb CFW. use common sense.

Edit: Just realized people will still be confused from this answer.. lol


----------



## Garblant (Apr 1, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> It is real from what I see


 Ok, time to test it!


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 1, 2016)

Garblant said:


> Ok, time to test it!


It's a noob cfw


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Apr 1, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> It's illegal, but CakesFW uses the same method.


I have an idea! Why don't you delete this thread and repost it on 4/2? More peeps would believe.


----------



## Garblant (Apr 1, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> It's a noob cfw


Duly noted, I'll wait for someone to post a video to youtube first...


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

Time to reveal the masterful ruse.


Yes; This is a fake. Kind of.
It's a reskin of CakesFW. 
I would have kept this shit going. But

*You idiots actually make me want to bash my skull in with your complete stupidity.*
Not only that but a certain someone around here who shall not be named has been an accusatory pick to me over PM. So **** this ****
Masterful ruse. I know.


----------



## Olmectron (Apr 1, 2016)

Thunder Hawk said:


> I have an idea! Why don't you delete this thread and repost it on 4/2? More peeps would believe.


I won't believe anything released on April, not matter what it is.

April's 15th release of Bravely Second in America is a joke too, they'll release it until May 1st really.


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Apr 1, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> Time to reveal the masterful ruse.
> 
> 
> Yes; This is a fake. Kind of.
> ...


You should have kept going with it.


----------



## Olmectron (Apr 1, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> Time to reveal the masterful ruse.
> 
> 
> Yes; This is a fake. Kind of.
> ...


Wow! I didn't see that coming.


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

Thunder Hawk said:


> You should have kept going with it.


Frankly around the time I want to shoot myself because everyone is so dumb is where I draw the line.


----------



## Garblant (Apr 1, 2016)

Glad I didn't test it!


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

Garblant said:


> Glad I didn't test it!


Glad you didn't test something that works fine? Okay.


----------



## Garblant (Apr 1, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> Glad you didn't test something that works fine? Okay.


The last time I impatiently tested something, I full-bricked my n3dsxl...


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

Garblant said:


> The last time I impatiently tested something, I full-bricked my n3dsxl...


I just said it's a reskinned CakesFW. Cakes works on N3DS.


----------



## Garblant (Apr 1, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> I just said it's a reskinned CakesFW. Cakes works on N3DS.


I know, I'm just really cautious when modding any current gen console. For example, I didn't mod my wii untill I got my wii u!


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 1, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> Time to reveal the masterful ruse.
> 
> 
> Yes; This is a fake. Kind of.
> ...


Who was it?


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Who was it?


No names shall be given.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 1, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> No names shall be given.


Was it cerenall101


----------



## Giever (Apr 1, 2016)

Probably cerenall101

This was so stupid


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

Giever said:


> Probably cerenall101
> 
> This was so stupid


I actually put fucking effort into this. Hours of god damn effort for a bunch of whiny little retards to take this seriously or start annoying me.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 1, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> I actually put fucking effort into this. Hours of god damn effort for a bunch of whiny little retards to take this seriously or start annoying me.


Sir, pls calm down.  I actually tried it and was trying to tell people it was real. But i gave up and called it a noob cfw.


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Sir, pls calm down.  I actually tried it and was trying to tell people it was real. But i gave up and called it a noob cfw.


Well I wasn't talking to you. Was I?


----------



## Garblant (Apr 1, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> Well I wasn't talking to you. Was I?


Where did the fourth wall go?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2016)

Damn, already rickrolled by ulown00b and now gbatemp is the same.
Let's go back to San Andreas. -_-,


----------



## Hide616 (Apr 1, 2016)

lol, The feelings are real not today son.........not today.


----------



## hellionz (Apr 1, 2016)

ahhhh april fools day.....bunch of idiots making jokes and bunch of idiots believing them....

today GBAtem dun exist 

greetings!!!


----------



## Wolfvak (Apr 1, 2016)

Well, it was fun while it lasted


----------



## wormdood (Apr 1, 2016)

Wolfvak said:


> Well, it was fun while it lasted


and i missed it . . . all !!! . . . i *demand* a do over


----------



## eggsample (Apr 1, 2016)

FU
Lv U man


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 1, 2016)

An April Fool Day is bored day. Nobody fooled me because every year I know that it is an April Fool's Day. Not interesting about people fooling at each other. That's very silly things and immature, really.


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

Wolfvak said:


> Well, it was fun while it lasted


I put 2 hours of work in for 1 hour of keks and then 4 hours of wanting to beat myself with a lead pipe.


----------



## aos10 (Apr 1, 2016)

dankzegriefer said:


> I put 2 hours of work in for 1 hour of keks and then 4 hours of wanting to beat myself with a lead pipe.


Was it worth it?
i can't see anything worth in the thing you just done
It wasn't funny,it wasn't original
It's getting old.
You mister should think carefully again before you do something like that again.

In neogaf someone made a thread about crash bandicoot return ,he got banned in 3 minutes,it wasn't funny,no one believed him and he lost his account for that,so i doubt it was funny for him.


----------



## dankzegriefer (Apr 1, 2016)

aos10 said:


> Was it worth it?
> i can't see anything worth in the thing you just done
> It wasn't funny,it wasn't original
> It's getting old.
> ...


And you mister should not make yourself look like a complete moron on the internet. Congratulations you humorless git.


----------



## Wolfvak (Apr 1, 2016)

aos10 said:


> Was it worth it?
> i can't see anything worth in the thing you just done
> It wasn't funny,it wasn't original
> It's getting old.
> ...


Why do people have to be such idiots? Personally I helped because I couldn't believe that people actually believed this stuff.
Apparently gbatemp really is full of morons

BTW @dankzegriefer its a "miss"


----------

